# Where do I sell my used toner, expired toner, and ink cartrigdes?



## TaJMoX (Jul 11, 2009)

My company has over 50 used toner cartridges, ink, and still full but expired toner and ink.

I understand these things have value, so where do I sell them to?

Los Angeles area.

THANKS!


----------



## TaJMoX (Jul 11, 2009)

Same. I found a site like this:
http://www.tonerbuyer.com/

But I'd like to not have to ship out so many large boxes.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Office Max I believe will take ink cartridges and give a discount on future ink purchases. I'm not sure about toner.


----------

